
Is There Any 3D Printer That Can Print A Copy Of Itself? - peter_d_sherman
Is There Any 3D Printer That Can Print A Copy Of Itself?
======
renfrank
It cannot print a heater cartridge. Please contact me at
frank.ren@shdowwell.com for high quality and reliable heater cartridge. Free
samples are available for testing.

------
sfgysfdyu
Not yet. But the original 3d printer project RepRap was started with that very
aim.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Interesting! I visited their website on your recommendation. Looks like those
guys are moving in the right direction. Thanks for the info, much obliged!

------
renfrank
It cannot print a heater cartridge. Please contact me at
frank.ren@shdowwell.com for free samples.

